# 8-10-21 Trip



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looked at the weather and looked like a winner but for a few offshore showers, we were able to dodge them and stay dry. We wanted to go after some mangroves and mingos so we headed to a few inshore spots by shermans cove to get some small LY's and then grabbed some small hardtails at the buoys heading out. We went to some public reefs and got a few mangroves and struck out on getting on the mingos but was able to get a bonus almaco. I got sharked a few times as well but all in all was a good day, it layed down nice in the afternoon and pretty smooth ride home.

*Water Clarity* = Cloudy, Cloudy at the Mass, Cleaner offshore
*Bait *= Live small LY's, small Hardtails.
*Water Depth* = 80's
*Offshore current* = Medium
*Area* = Fed Waters
*Water Temp* = 85F
*Moon* = Sliver Moon


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice work on the mangroves, ya'll chumming? We tried for some mingos the other day and got a few, but it's just hard to get good mingo baits past all the triggers, at least everywhere we tried.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

nice crocs
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

boomshakalaka said:


> Nice work on the mangroves, ya'll chumming? We tried for some mingos the other day and got a few, but it's just hard to get good mingo baits past all the triggers, at least everywhere we tried.


I threw some of the small LY's over that were dead, I netted about 200 give or take. Another month and they will be perfect size. We caught a few triggers but once again 14-3/4" lol.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jack2 said:


> nice crocs
> jack


I love these things. Cheap, light, soft!!









Amazon.com | Amoji Unisex Garden Clogs Shoes Sandals Slippers AM1761 | Mules & Clogs


Buy Amoji Unisex Garden Clogs Shoes Sandals Slippers AM1761 and other Mules & Clogs at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice mess of fish Dude, i like the way you do your reports breaking down all the information.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx man.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I love these things. Cheap, light, soft!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, woah, woah.....you gonna cut on my shoes and you wear the shoes from Idiocracy?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Have you noticed if the mangroves like a certain structure type? I have the best luck over the rubble spots versus wrecks and pyramids. Just curious


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Lipz said:


> Nice mess of fish Dude, i like the way you do your reports breaking down all the information.


I was thinking the same thing that’s is a damn good report!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> Looked at the weather and looked like a winner but for a few offshore showers, we were able to dodge them and stay dry. We wanted to go after some mangroves and mingos so we headed to a few inshore spots by shermans cove to get some small LY's and then grabbed some small hardtails at the buoys heading out. We went to some public reefs and got a few mangroves and struck out on getting on the mingos but was able to get a bonus almaco. I got sharked a few times as well but all in all was a good day, it layed down nice in the afternoon and pretty smooth ride home.
> 
> *Water Clarity* = Cloudy, Cloudy at the Mass, Cleaner offshore
> *Bait *= Live small LY's, small Hardtails.
> ...


Great report sir. I live chummed with those baby LY’s weekend before last had kings and Spanish skying on them about a mile off the beach very entertaining!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Woah, woah, woah.....you gonna cut on my shoes and you wear the shoes from Idiocracy?


HAHAHA these shoes I get in white and they are throw away cheapo'z. I was making fun because I though you would fish in toddy drinking shoes taking an evening sunset cruise.



huntnflorida said:


> Have you noticed if the mangroves like a certain structure type? I have the best luck over the rubble spots versus wrecks and pyramids. Just curious


I have seen them at pyramids and rubble spots. They like concrete for sure, I usta catch them a lot at pickens pier, but never the size of the ones offshore.



jwilson1978 said:


> Great report sir. I live chummed with those baby LY’s weekend before last had kings and Spanish skying on them about a mile off the beach very entertaining!


Thx man, I usta throw a scoop net full of lives ones out when sitting on a spot and it caused more trouble then I wanted, the bobo's showed up and it was crazy with everyone hooked up on bobo's crossing lines, or like you said spanish/kings cutting peoples bottom rigs off, lol. I will usually save them frozen for the next trip to chum with unless there is a herd of sneaker heads under the boat going around sucking them up like a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

Boat-Dude said:


> Looked at the weather and looked like a winner but for a few offshore showers, we were able to dodge them and stay dry. We wanted to go after some mangroves and mingos so we headed to a few inshore spots by shermans cove to get some small LY's and then grabbed some small hardtails at the buoys heading out. We went to some public reefs and got a few mangroves and struck out on getting on the mingos but was able to get a bonus almaco. I got sharked a few times as well but all in all was a good day, it layed down nice in the afternoon and pretty smooth ride home.
> 
> *Water Clarity* = Cloudy, Cloudy at the Mass, Cleaner offshore
> *Bait *= Live small LY's, small Hardtails.
> ...


Great report! Much appreciated.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> HAHAHA these shoes I get in white and they are throw away cheapo'z. I was making fun because I though you would fish in toddy drinking shoes taking an evening sunset cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your exactly right but Bobo’s is what I was after I like to come down put the boat in run just of the beach then chum for a bit let the sneaker heads as you call them (funny may have to use that) get up to boat then try and cast past them like to catch fresh bobo’s for bait for the next morning when I pick up my partner’s in crime just gives me time to hang out and play a little and make sure everything is on point for the next day that’s actually where the Bally hoo showed up that I posted in the boat that Friday


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mangroves Dude !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, stud mangroves!


----------

